# Horn Island



## Wild Froggy (Mar 2, 2009)

Late report from Horn Island in Mississippi. Went out for a while on Thursday, water was rough so we stayed on the inside. Wound up catching a small shark and some ground mullet. Made the trip back in and stopped around the hwy 90 Ocean Springs/Biloxi bridge and caught some specks, sheepheads, mullet, white trout, and a couple of redfish. All in all was a fun day not working. Wife forgot to take pics of fish, just shark.:fishslap:


----------

